# Newbie Frage.aus Java eine XML Datei erstellen?



## Tanja 21 (19. Mrz 2005)

Hallo

ich habe eine Frage, wie kann ich aus Java eine XML Datei erstellen...was sollte ich verwenden und womit würdet ihr mit raten es umzusetzen? 
Danke euch!!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Mrz 2005)

für den anfang print und println auf einem writer

hängt davon ab was du willst


----------



## Tanja 21 (19. Mrz 2005)

Ich möchte eine XML Datei erstellen, die DTD ist schon vorhanden und ich weiß wie diese aufgebaut muss das xml dokument autmatisch dazu erstellt werden...
hast du zum einstieg ein paar links? Oder empfehlungen?

Danke!!!


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Mrz 2005)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_13_000.htm#Xxx999380


----------



## Tanja 21 (20. Mrz 2005)

Danke dir werde es mir gleich anschauen... sieht ja so aus als wenn man jdom am besten verwenden sollte... Hat jemand vielleicht ein Code Beispiel mit jdom das mir eine XML-Datei erzeugt? Danke !!!


----------



## foobar (20. Mrz 2005)

Benutz die Suche.


----------



## Tanja 21 (21. Mrz 2005)

So jetzt habe ich es auch geschaft...aber denke mal mit dom ist das doch super leicht...warum sollte man jdom verwenden nur mal so zum interesse?


----------



## PhantomXXL (25. Mrz 2005)

jdom nutzt vorteile von dom und sax für den baum, und dom hat allgemein mehr nachteile was ich so aus den büchern lesen konnte. bezüglich langsam, resourcenfressend etc


----------

